# Silencers



## mmoorebb5 (May 5, 2013)

Has anyone heard of any changes coming to GA as far as us being able to use silencers while hunting?  I mean as far as I know we are the only ones around that cant right?


----------



## deadend (May 5, 2013)

Nope.  To much ignorance in the legislature and even on these forums.


----------



## Gamecock Fan (May 5, 2013)

I believe it failed in the legislature this session


----------



## Washington95 (May 5, 2013)

Failed.


----------



## mmoorebb5 (May 5, 2013)

Ok is there someone or some specific entity that is lobbying against it or is it just one of those things thats " were gonna do it this way because thats the way we have always done it"


----------



## deadend (May 5, 2013)

mmoorebb5 said:


> Ok is there someone or some specific entity that is lobbying against it or is it just one of those things thats " were gonna do it this way because thats the way we have always done it"



Some of that is in play but you need to do a search on here to get a feel for the misconception and ignorance about the matter.


----------



## frankwright (May 6, 2013)

The fact that the OP is asking this question kind of shows the problem.
This bill was brought up in the last legislative committee and did not advance. probably due to lack of support.

Guys, we need to stay in touch with what the legislature is doing and then call, write,fax or email your support or non support.
This is the only way things can change or bad things can be prevented from happening.

The truth is most sportsman don't have a clue what is going and and are not willing to dig in and find out. We have got to start doing better.


----------



## fishbum2000 (May 7, 2013)

Not legal in North Carolina, but we can Deer hunt with a rimfire rifle now


----------



## Ihunt (May 21, 2013)

I am not opposed to someone hunting with a silencer but why would you want to? Not hating,just asking. Where is the advantage? A deer or a hog will still here the shot. If it's to be NICE to the neighbor,well they shouldn't have moved to the country.


----------



## Big Ras (May 21, 2013)

Advantage is there is no booom just a strong thud if you will. Your ears will thank you every time you pull the trigger.


----------



## littlewolf (May 21, 2013)

I can see a few advantages to a silencer: easier on the ears, spooks less game, does not advertise your presence to the anti-hunter crowd.


----------



## rosewood (May 29, 2013)

littlewolf said:


> I can see a few advantages to a silencer: easier on the ears, spooks less game, does not advertise your presence to the anti-hunter crowd.




Yes, all of the above.  Also, less bothersome to neighbors that might complain.

I think the "hollywood" perception of silencers is the biggest fear of some.  They think it will go "thewt" when you shoot, they don't realize, it still goes bang, just down to a non-ear damaging level.  Oh wait, my arrow goes "thewt" wells sort of, just doesn't have the range.


----------



## FlyBoy (Jun 8, 2013)

It just makes sense. Easier on your ears, happier neighbors and happier churches on Sunday morning. I was at a meeting about a month ago and we had several state repesentatives as speakers. I spoke with my repesentative on this very issue after the meeting was over. He is on the fish and Game committee. He said there are a couple of reps in South Georgia in predominant farming areas and the farmers don't want it because they feel it will encourage more poaching. I told him criminals are gonna be criminals. They aren't going to obey laws anyway and poaching has been around for a long time and there have always been and always will be technological advances in guns, sighting systems, night vision, etc and if we revert back to black powder rifles and archery as our only choices there will still be just as many poachers. Let's just make the punishment harsher when you catch them and that is more likely to discourage illegal behavior.


----------



## OcmulgeeOgre (Jun 9, 2013)

FlyBoy said:


> It just makes sense. Easier on your ears, happier neighbors and happier churches on Sunday morning. I was at a meeting about a month ago and we had several state repesentatives as speakers. I spoke with my repesentative on this very issue after the meeting was over. He is on the fish and Game committee. He said there are a couple of reps in South Georgia in predominant farming areas and the farmers don't want it because they feel it will encourage more poaching. I told him criminals are gonna be criminals. They aren't going to obey laws anyway and poaching has been around for a long time and there have always been and always will be technological advances in guns, sighting systems, night vision, etc and if we revert back to black powder rifles and archery as our only choices there will still be just as many poachers. Let's just make the punishment harsher when you catch them and that is more likely to discourage illegal behavior.



X2 on the harsher punishment.


----------



## TheGuyWithTheGun (Sep 4, 2013)

My question is why do we let a governing body tell us what we can and can't do? Isn't it supposed to be the other way around?


----------



## GT-40 GUY (Sep 4, 2013)

rosewood said:


> Yes, all of the above.  Also, less bothersome to neighbors that might complain.
> 
> I think the "hollywood" perception of silencers is the biggest fear of some.  They think it will go "thewt" when you shoot, they don't realize, it still goes bang, just down to a non-ear damaging level.  Oh wait, my arrow goes "thewt" wells sort of, just doesn't have the range.



Not necessarily so. A friend of mine has a .45 ACP rifle with a silencer and all you hear standing right next to him when he shoots is the hammer go click and thud when the bullet hits.

gt40


----------



## rkwrichard (Sep 5, 2013)

Saving hearing one shot at a time..


----------



## No2sc2 (Sep 7, 2013)

Hogs aren't considered as game animal so does regulations apply?


----------



## one hogman (Sep 7, 2013)

GT-40 GUY said:


> Not necessarily so. A friend of mine has a .45 ACP rifle with a silencer and all you hear standing right next to him when he shoots is the hammer go click and thud when the bullet hits.
> 
> gt40



The .45 acp is subsonic, [ slower than the speed of sound] When you shoot a rifle that is supersonic[ Faster than the speed of sound] you will get a sharp crack, that is the bullet breaking the sound barrier, it will make a Good bit more noise than a subsonic round.


----------



## The Longhunter (Sep 8, 2013)

No2sc2 said:


> Hogs aren't considered as game animal so does regulations apply?



Yes.


----------



## Hr00544 (Sep 9, 2013)

Ihunt said:


> I am not opposed to someone hunting with a silencer but why would you want to? Not hating,just asking. Where is the advantage? A deer or a hog will still here the shot. If it's to be NICE to the neighbor,well they shouldn't have moved to the country.


.
less recoil= more accurate follow up shot. Pretty beneficial when shooting at a large group of hogs.  Also, when you a shooting from 300 yards it makes it much more difficult for the pigs to determine the direction the noise came from.


----------

